
After Reddit and HN which is the best sane and content friendly discussion site? - rms_returns
Both of them are great platforms but we need alternatives (for the sheer reason of increased competition, if not anything else).<p>I&#x27;m not a huge fan of &quot;design heavy&quot; platforms like quora, twitter and FB, I mostly prefer &quot;content heavy&quot; platforms like reddit and HN but unfortunately it doesn&#x27;t seem like more people prefer them. There are hardly any active ones on any platforms apart from these two. I know about hubski and raddle but they are mostly empty these days (at least for my tags&#x2F;interests). Do you know of any other good ones?
======
DanBC
Tildes is new, still a bit small, but seems nice.

The docs give a nice rundown of what's important to Tildes.
[https://docs.tildes.net/](https://docs.tildes.net/)

(I have some invites available if you need one.)

~~~
cillian64
Tildes looks like exactly what I've been looking for - I'd appreciate an
invite.

------
gtirloni
Metafilter has often been suggested here but I never got used to its format.
It's been a while though.

If you search here for "HackerNews for $subject", you may get lucky.

PS.: HN has been the best place for civil discussions for me. besides
increased competition, what are you missing?

------
SuperNinKenDo
What one really needs is interest specific forums. There is a lot to recommend
their existence, and participating in them.

~~~
diehunde
Isn't that what reddit basically is?

~~~
stevewodil
Reddit is a conglomerate of them, not an interest specific forum itself

~~~
jobigoud
What's the advantage of an interest-specific forum over a subreddit?

~~~
archagon
Linear discussion?

------
dngray
There is [https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) but that often just has what
hit the top page on here.

If you're looking for new content then I'd suggest looking at research paper
sites like [https://arxiv.org](https://arxiv.org) or other eprint archives
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Eprint_archives](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Eprint_archives)

~~~
Carpetsmoker
I find that the quality of discussion on Lobsters is _much_ better though, and
not having 600 comments on a post makes it easier to discus things as well (in
general, smaller communities > large communities).

~~~
leandot
I've been reading lobsters for a while now, an invite would be appreciated,
looks like a nice community.

~~~
maximp
just sent you one

~~~
leandot
appreciated!

------
vinrob92
IndieHackers perhaps:
[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)

------
lftherios
I continue to find great content on HN, but the quality of the
conversation/comments has unfortunately decreased significantly over the years
for me. Unfortunately it appears to be a trade-off of scale vs. quality.

Lobste.rs is an alternative that hasn't passed that point yet, so I recommend
it.

~~~
ralusek
Would love an invite if anybody is inclined.

~~~
sanxiyn
Send me an email for an invite.

